# How about that Jane Fondu?



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

U guys seen the latest load a crap outa her?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Don't know too much about her past but it appears that she has apologized. Then again no apology could make up for what she has done.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

MT

Do you even do anything in the outdoors??


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

This picture makes me sick.....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

sotaman said:


> MT
> 
> Do you even do anything in the outdoors??


What exactly does this stem from. What was the line of thought here, you have me puzzled.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I was wondering because you don't ever seem to post anywhere on this site except the politic side of the house. And I am wondering if you have a intrest in the outdoors. Or do you just like to come on here and stir the pot


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Caught me. It has been done before but you really got me this time. I am in fact a 37 year old balding ferris wheel operator. I am in college studying how to become michael moore. Now you know my terrible secret, and I must go. I bid you adu.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Every site needs a pot stirrer might as well be MT he fills the role very well. The rest of us can stick to what this site is really about HUNTING, fishing and sharing it with others. MT can be the sites pot stirrer the rest of us would rather be doing something possitive and creative with our time.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Just like a politicain can't get an honest darn answer out of the guy.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've always gone by the policy of ask a stupid question and get a stupid answer.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes I was always taught there was no such thing as a stupid question. I am just wondering what you enjoy in the outdoors? I think it is a fair question. Any one else agree and wouldl like to know??


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sotaman I will forgive your ignorance based on the fact that you don't post much and I would assume don't read the forums much. If you would like to see where my passion for the outdoors exists feel free to search the forums, you seem fairly interested. As well, what would it matter if I just came here to discuss politics anyway?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

It would not matter one bit to me if you came here just for the sake of politics but I would assume there would be better sites for you then a outdoor website. I normally only read in the other sites and don't recall seeing your screen name on them. So I was wondering what you like to do in the outdoors. I myself love to bow hunt and introduce my kids into the outdoors.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Credit to MT, he does seem to know what he's talking about in the Fly Fishing and Trout forums  Ain't that right MT?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Been at it for 3/4 of my life, I should know something about it


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

You started fly fishing at the age of 4 with a Snoopy rod and reel??????? :withstupid:

Give us a break. Caught in another lie uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

zogman said:


> You started fly fishing at the age of 4 with a Snoopy rod and reel??????? :withstupid:
> 
> Give us a break. Caught in another lie uke:


Yeah, actually I did. My dad put me in the front of his waders and I caught my first trout at the age of four or five.

*REMOVED BY ADMIN*


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

*REMOVED BY ADMIN*

Well folks I'll tell you what .............. the above comment from MT is pretty much the limit for me. When a smartass teenage kid with nothing but disruptive intentions starts throwing out very personal insults such as this in this forum I have to ask myself if it is worth sorting through his garbage just to stay in a forum I really do like very much. That statement above is not only way over the top but relative to nothing, and though I have let my feelings be known to Chris on this matter I'm now going to reconsider if it is worth sticking around.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

After being constantly rode with personal insults for months one tends to throw a few back. Please pardon my lack of Ghandi like patience. I'll miss you like the flu Gohon.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> After being constantly rode with personal insults for months one tends to throw a few back. Please pardon my lack of Ghandi like patience. I'll miss you like the flu Gohon.


You really don't get do you. Personally attacking someone in a argument is one thing but when you inject family matters or family members into the argument you are way out of line and simply showing your stupidity. Besides little man, I haven't gone anywhere yet............... you really do need to grow up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I see so a personal insult upon me is fine, but when I comment that he is intolerant and ignorant and thus his plight doesn't surprise me it is out of line.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I see so a personal insult upon me is fine, but when I comment that he is intolerant and ignorant and thus his plight doesn't surprise me it is out of line.


In a public forum*YES,* injecting personal family matters is out of line.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I see so family (personal) matters are out of line but tossing around personal insults is alright. That sounds like a bit of a double standard. If you would like to refrain from personal insults altogether or allow them in without any rules that is fine with me.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I see so family (personal) matters are out of line but tossing around personal insults is alright. That sounds like a bit of a double standard. If you would like to refrain from personal insults altogether or allow them in without any rules that is fine with me.


More of your brilliant conclusions I see. I never said anything was all right, I said there was a distinct line not to be crossed and you little boy crossed it so don't try to spin with your standard BS. But, I also said you really don't get it and that is more and more obvious with each of your posts. Maybe, just maybe someday when you grow up you might understand but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would hope no one would get this personal again. Please refrain from involving family. People can take it when someone is a little abrasive with them, but leave loved ones alone. Think of it this way, would anyone here be so thoughtless as to walk up to a woman you know and say, knowing you it's easy to understand why your son is gay. Terrible, please use better taste. Even if people have no taste respect those that do.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

After taking such insults for so long I assumed that one would expect an insult stating that they are ignorant and intolerant in the worst way possible.

On that note if no one objects I would like to from this moment begin a gentlemans agreement to leave out all personal attacks. In this day and age none of said things have any bearing on how much one knows about the world or how they react to it, they only serve to inflamate the situation. Who is with me?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Part of the rules of this site is no personal attacks. You have been the biggest violator. If someone says something even slightly challenging you take it as an insult and react with much more inflammatory insults. Don't come off as the person that will bring peace, you are the trouble MT. Saying that you see why someone is on their second marriage is extremely distasteful. You have done things relative to it in the past talking about how someone would leave their wife much faster than Terry Schiavo's (Spelling?) husband. I usually let it slide when you tell me I have no virtue. You normal reaction is a diatribe MT, clean it up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Do not act as if you are a saint, we all know you are not. You have propogated the personal insults just as much as I. As to the Schiavo case, I hardly think that a personal attack it is simply how the world works. I didnt incinuate that it was limited to him, but just how people act. I have extended my hand to keeping the discussions civil, and you have refused. Is there anyone else who will step up to the plate?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry guys. I should not of responded to anything by MT. If we all ignore him maybe he'll quit posting. :eyeroll: 
With all of the so called expert advice he gives I still firmly believe he is not singular and not 16. I think there is a whole gaggle of them that post as MT. I truly am going to show more restraint and not post on a thread where weedhopper and the rest of the gang have hit. I love this site but I love summer more.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Im not only 30 but now im also multiple people? Zoggy you are just trying to flatter me now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's enough.

LOCKED


----------

